# Gas BBQ point - length of hose



## travelsRus2 (Oct 14, 2007)

I hope this isn't too daft a question - we have had a o/s gas BBQ point fitted to our m/h. We have a CANAC BBQ - We obviously don't want the BBQ too near the M/H. Are there any restrictions on the length of hose we can use from M/H to BBQ. Don't want to blow it up in it's first year!!

Chris


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi chris no restriction on length, but their is a health and safety restriction on the amount they will sell you in one piece, 3metres I believe, nothing to stop you buying two lengths and joining them together though.

Olley


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi

I remember reading that the lenghth of hose must not exceed ??? whilst using a Cadac. Sorry i do not remember the length, I just remember there was a maximum. Van in storage or I would go and look for you.

Steve


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Indeed 3m is the longest that is supposed to be sold to end-users.

Dave


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

travelsRus2 said:


> I hope this isn't too daft a question - we have had a o/s gas BBQ point fitted to our m/h. We have a CANAC BBQ - We obviously don't want the BBQ too near the M/H. Are there any restrictions on the length of hose we can use from M/H to BBQ. Don't want to blow it up in it's first year!!
> 
> Chris


From the handbook of the Cadac Carri Chef, if it helps:-
4. Safety Information

Assembly and Use
.
.
.
.
Ensure the appliance is used away from flammable materials. Minimum safe distances are: Above the appliance 1.2m. At the rear and sides 600mm. 

If it were me I wouldn't use more than 1m of hose.
I would think that more than that and you're more likely to have an accident by tripping over the hose than from the heat.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Length of hose*

Hello there,

There is a H&S issue yet again.

However, with regard to how long the hose is, you will get a pressure drop the longer it is. This in-turn will effect the calorific output value of the LPG Bruner.

In Short (pardon the pun) 1m is acceptable. The longer the hose, is the lower the pressure will be at the jet. I would suggest that you keep the hose as short as possible, under 3m to enable you to use the BBQ away from the MH or out from under the awning.

Bear in mind that your BBQ point or any outlet from the regulator may already be some distance way.

Hope this helps,
Trev.

p.s.

ALWAYS use reinforced hose!


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We had 3 mtrs on ours and had to shorten it as the output was very low into the cadac , breakfast just took too long to cook . 

We took it down to around 1 1/2 mtre and it has been fine ever since. We love the BBQ point saves so much time lugging the tank around especially when you have refilable as well so never have to move a tank again  

Mandy


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Ours must be around 3m if not longer. We have never suffered any pressure drop but I think there is a "legal" length for a flexy gas pipe. I got mine from a mate who works in a caravan dealers maintenance dept.

Johnny F


----------



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

I have used a dedicated Gaz Cylinder for my Cadac. Cheap to exchange in France and can be used anywhere. In the Uk I use a small??? Calor.
I know it means carting another cylinder around but it makes life much easier than fiddling with external Taps and lengths of tube etc.
Yes, some of you must think I'm crackers !!!!!
Hovis :roll:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Not at all 

We enjoy an external BBQ point, but unless loaded up for a typical 2 week sojourn in France, I also carry a Camping Gaz cylinder expressly so we can BBQ away from the van when invited, or if there is a nice spot several metres away from the van. I suppose I'm minimising the use of Camping Gaz for the sake of a length of hose and couplings/adapters, but sometimes it indeed seems a degree of belt-and-braces that is OTT. 

Dave


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Where can I buy the correct hose for connecting the cadac to the external point?

I don't have a handy caravan accessory shop so wondered if B & Q or Do-it-all or wickes might do it?


----------



## 90487 (May 1, 2005)

Bryan said:


> Where can I buy the correct hose for connecting the cadac to the external point?
> 
> I don't have a handy caravan accessory shop so wondered if B & Q or Do-it-all or wickes might do it?


You may need a special hose if it for a US RV.

Depends if your external point is upstream of your gas regulator (if added in the UK) or the connection point is taken from the LPG tank which is at tank pressure.

If the latter you will also need a regulator at the BBQ. Not too familiar with the correct set up, I'm sure someone else can elaborate. It can be very dangerous to connect a Euro BBQ to a US RV :?

Carol


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Sorry, should have explained better maybe.

The hookup for the BBQ is a DIY job AFTER the regulator. I have a valve just waiting for a hose which will jubilee clip on. I'm not too sure of the size of the valve as it was more of a DIFM (Do It For Me) by a very nice fellow motorhomer  

But my recently delivered cadac came with no hose, so I want to know where I can buy some hose for it without going to a caravan shop (as there are none near).

Thanks


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Crackers Gas*



Hovis said:


> I have used a dedicated Gaz Cylinder for my Cadac. Cheap to exchange in France and can be used anywhere. In the Uk I use a small??? Calor.
> I know it means carting another cylinder around but it makes life much easier than fiddling with external Taps and lengths of tube etc.
> Yes, some of you must think I'm crackers !!!!!
> Hovis :roll:


Hello,

Crackers, NO. Sounds like a good idea if you don't have a BBQ point or do not wish to use it. Also very useful if you don't have Gaslow or want to use French Cylinders.

Trev.


----------

